# hello everyone



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hi guys, most know me already but for people who don't i live in cambs and am currently breeding black tans and chins in an attempt to make foxes (me and sarah have a similar agenda!) i've also got a few projects on the side like my lovely hairless who have the best ears  and still have some marked mice as hobbies, oh and im NMC registered.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves* :welcomeany


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hiya Dasiy, Welcome


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey ho daisy nice 2 meet ya! lol :shock:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol how ya diddlin chick?


----------

